# Used spd road shoes



## Harrier (9 May 2010)

Has anyone got a used pair of Road Shoes SPD compatible (Size 10)? A friend of mine wants to make the move to clipless pedals but is not sure and would like to try with a cheaper pair of shoes first. Half decent condition would be preferred. Thanks


----------



## Mark_Robson (9 May 2010)

See if Lidl have any pairs left.


----------



## jayce (16 May 2010)

i have a pair of shimano ro 99 size 45 if interested


----------



## andyhunter (4 Jun 2010)

i have size 10 specialized bg sworks 2009 if he wants the best road shoes on the market not only very light but the best comfort.


----------

